# Refunds of PRSI if you don't reach annual threshold



## Towger (6 Dec 2007)

_Edited by Brendan _

The Health Contributions are collected on a weekly basis, but subject to annual thresholds. So you might be entitled to a refund at the end of the year.

If you earn more than €500 in any week, you will pay 2% Health Contribution. However, if your earnings for the full year are less than €26,000, you can claim a refund. 

If you earn more than €1,925 in any week, you will pay a Health Contribution of 2.5%. However, if your earnings for the full year are less than €100,100, you can claim a refund.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2007)

*Re: PRSI Explained*



Towger said:


> You have to write in looking for the refund. It is the same with the 1,925 per week or 100,100 per year rule.
> Towger


Yes - I'd imagine that more people are familiar with the process of getting a _P21_ balancing statement (re)done to sort tax issues out than with the process of "balancing" one's _PRSI_/health levy deductions where necessary. But it can be done. It used to be a case of dealing with the _CG _in _Limerick _but maybe you can do this through your normal tax office now?


----------



## Towger (6 Dec 2007)

*Re: PRSI Explained*

You fill in this form : http://www.welfare.ie/forms/prsiref1.pdf


----------



## bb12 (6 Dec 2007)

there is just one problem i have with this form...you have to get your employers stamp before sending it in...which makes it nearly impossible to claim back overpaid prsi from previous jobs over the last few years...so its difficult to go back several years unlike when claiming back overpaid paye tax.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Dec 2007)

There might be an opportunity here for PRSI planning. 

For sales people who get basics and variable bonuses. If they don't expect to exceed €100k for the year, the employer should spread the bonuses so that they don't have to go to the hassle of applying for a refund of the .5% prsi


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jan 2009)

People should be checking their P60 to see if they are entitled to a refund from last year.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Jan 2009)

Prsi refunds are not complicated .....no need for employer to stamp form....You simply send your P60 to the address below and they will do the rest .
If you had medical card in said year , just send in photo-copy of this as well.

Ring the number for further info :

*Where an employees weekly pay fluctuates above and below €500, but the annual pay during 2008 is not more than €26,000, the employee may claim a refund of the 2% Health Contribution deduction, or where an employees weekly pay fluctuates above and below €1,925, but the annual pay during 2008 is not more than €100,100, the employee may claim a refund of the 0.5% Health Contribution deduction from the* 
*Department of Social & Family Affairs 

PRSI Refunds 

Oisin House 

Pearse St. 

Dublin 2. 

Telephone (01) 6732586 
*​


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks Doyles

I checked with the REfunds SEction and they agreed. I have summarised this thread here 

Brendan


----------

